

Steve Blank's Lean LaunchPad Course is Live - ivoflipse
http://blog.udacity.com/2012/09/steve-blanks-lean-launchpad-course.html

======
bjonathan
This blogpost is painful :

1) no link to the course,

2) no link to the Udacity homepage,

3) no mention of the price or if it's free.

~~~
casca
1) <http://www.udacity.com/overview/Course/ep245/CourseRev/1>

2) <http://www.udacity.com/>

3) The course is free

I had to look these all up myself so agree that it's a poor blogpost.

------
ojbyrne
It's been live since last weekend, the announcement seemed to be late. It's
very good so far (I've watched the first week's lectures). Steve is even
better as a speaker/teacher than as a writer.

~~~
Kaedon
Have you had experience with his book? I'm looking to see if I should consider
picking that up or The Lean Startup.

~~~
davidw
If you're not familiar with the concept at all, "The Lean Startup" isn't bad.
Otherwise, it's fairly fluffy in terms of content, and you'd be better off
with something like:

Nail Then Scale It: <http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055D7O1U/?tag=dedasys-20>

I've heard good things about this too:
<http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006UKFFE0/?tag=dedasys-20> \- if anyone wants to
comment on how it compares to "Nail It".

I've also got Steve Blank's book, but haven't read much of it yet. I'm signed
up for the course though, and agree that he seems like a good speaker,
although I haven't had much time for it yet.

~~~
thijsc
I'd read both Nail it then scale it and Running lean. They are both readable
and to the point. They have slightly different approaches that both have been
very valuable to me.

~~~
ihamada
sounds interesting , so which approach you think it better and why ?

------
blrgeek
Wondering whether this is better or to go whole hog on 30x500. 30x500 seems to
be much more likely to result in something - even though it costs 2500$.

~~~
davidw
Rob Walling & company have a startup course thing too:
<http://www.micropreneur.com/>

I like his writing on startups a lot, but I haven't paid for it or tried the
course... nor do I think I would spend money for something like that. I'd
rather participate in communities like this one that are free and open.

I think I'd go for Steve Blank's course first, before shelling out that much
money for something.

